# Choosing A Vfd



## bosephus (Apr 23, 2015)

hi guys 

 i need some help choosing a vfd for my g0602 lathe .

 to start lets keep in mind i am fairly ignorant when it comes to electronics and wiring in general so i might not understand a lot of the technical jargon . but i do learn quickly and i can follow directions and schematics easily 

 i do however have a basic plan and know pretty much the basic features i want . 

  i have not picked up a motor yet , but i do live in the land of plenty when it comes to used commercial quality 220v 3phase motors ,   my plan is to use a 1hp  nema  56 or nema 66   frame size motor , either of witch is easily adaptable to my lathe and easily found . 

i have both 220 and 110 v power available , with my preference going to being able to use 220v  just because i happen to have plenty of spare 220v breakers handy  

 the features i know i want ....  variable speed of course ,  the ability to program soft starts and stops and dynamic braking . the ability to add separate programs for a possible second machine in the future would be nice as well but is not a priority 
 my ignorance may show here , but i also would like to be able to mount the vfd about 10 ft away from the lathe and be able to add a speed control pot directly on my lathe .  

there ..  i dont think i am asking for too much , throw some ideas at me .


----------



## Karl_T (Apr 23, 2015)

Buy this:
http://www.automationdirect.com/adc...ts_(115_-z-_230_-z-_460_-z-_575_VAC)/GS2-21P0

remote is no problem.

You'll want to mount a pot and a forward/off reverse switch on your lathe. I always suggest a brake resistor too. makes fast stops possible, much safer, IMHO.


----------



## countryguy (Apr 23, 2015)

They also offer Tech Support from AD.   I really like that co.  I'll 2x that.     If you want higher end over this I hear the Hitachi's WJ series have a real devoted following.


----------



## lowlife (Apr 23, 2015)

I have 2 Htachi WJ's. The hook up is EZ the programming for me was a bit difficult but once you have it down its not too bad. I have a remote panel set up on the mill and the lathe is mounted just over it. 

I was Looking at a teco westinghouse, but the model I was looking for was discontinued and the next model wasn't due out yet.
Also looking at a couple of models I can't remember, but I'm sure someone will bring them up as they are popular and good as well.


I felt once I was getting close to Hitachi price I may as well spring for it, and I do not regret it. The manual is a bit strung out but there is so much help here you can't go wrong.
If I can't blow something up it must be damn near bulletproof and the WJ proved to be that.

Can't speak of the Chinese brands found on Ebay as I never considered them. Mainly because of the manuals and support. From what I have seen lately the Chinese are leaning towards a fair amount of Japanese electronics, my offshore plasma cutter is loaded with toshiba parts. its their quality control that scares me.

Get a sensorless vector VFD for Low end


----------



## bosephus (Apr 28, 2015)

sorry i didnt get back faster , nice weather and all ive been out and about a bit .

i am on the fence between  the AD and hitachi ...  with some shopping there isnt a whole lot of differance in the price  .
might just be a coin flip decision


----------



## Karl_T (Apr 28, 2015)

*Both good choices. You won't go wrong either way.*


----------

